# Tire comparisons



## mtorque6 (Aug 5, 2009)

Hey all, I'm looking into getting some new wheels for my car. I live in California so I'll be getting summer times and sticking with them year round. My first choice was a staggered set of Michelin Pilot Sport 4S at 245/40/19 and 275/35/19. But why are they so much more expensive than other summer tires? Are they simply just that much better in every single way? Pilot Super Sports are only be about $20 cheaper.

These are other tires that are available in the sizes I'm looking for. Anybody have experiences/thoughts/opinions?

Hankook Ventus V12 Evo2, ~$434 cheaper than the Michelin PS4S in the same size.

Continental Extremecontact Sports, $230 cheaper.

Bridgestone Potenza S-04 Pole Position, $246 cheaper.

Falken Azenis FK510, ~$436 cheaper.

Pirelli P Zero, ~$100 cheaper.

Continental Sport Contact 5P, ~$218 cheaper.

Continental Sport Contact 6, ~$210 cheaper.

General GMAX RS, ~$510 cheaper.

Yokohama ADVAN Fleva V701, ~$338 cheaper.

Nexen NFERA SU1, ~$428 cheaper.

Yokohama ADVAN Apex V601, ~$312 cheaper.

Nitto NT05, ~$132 cheaper

Verdestein ULTRAC VORTI, ~$422 cheaper

Firestone INDY 500, ~$403 cheaper.

Sumitomo HTR Z5, ~$404 cheaper.

Dunlop Direzza ZIII, ~$ 102 cheaper.

I'm okay with dismissing some of these as I don't think I have even heard of them, but I would appreciate it if anyone can chime in. Thanks in advance.


----------



## NytWolf (Mar 25, 2020)

Take a look at the ratings given to each tire on tirerack.com and you will see how each tire performs. Based on their ratings, the PS4S's are very good at all it does. Other tires on your list do one thing well, but not another; others are mediocre all around, etc.


----------



## Carbon Fiver (Aug 5, 2013)

I’ve had the Potenza S-04 and PSS and PS4S. The potenzas lasted about 25% fewer miles, offsetting the upfront savings.

Also, Michelin guarantees 30k miles. You likely won’t get that (I get about 18k, third set) but they’ll prorate a refund if you don’t (only 15k guarantee on rears if you don’t/can’t rotate). 


Sent from my iPhone using Bimmerfest


----------



## Dave 20T (Apr 7, 2013)

How about these two models (not for a BMW)

Prometer LL821, 195/65R15, 91H, designed by Linglong, a People's Republic of China tire company, but made in their Thai factory, $37.81 per tire
- advantages: the Prometer name is small and not easy to see, the cheapest of the two
Waterfall Eco Dynamic, 195/65R15, 95V, made by a Turkish tire company in Turkey, $38.33 per tire
- advantages: higher load index at 95 and also higher speed rating at V.

With tires, I wouldn't recommend either but if you had to choose, which one?


----------



## romeo287 (Jan 12, 2020)

Been using Michelin for the last 23 years and honestly the Pilot Sport 4S are truly the best ones in my experience, expensive but you get what you pay for, good luck, do things right do it once ***x1f44d;


----------

